# Farmall 200 - 1956



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

Nice tractor --- definately working tractor not show, but what is with all of that metal gears, chain drive, and rods/shaft/spindles on the side? Did that function as to hold an implement or something? Anyone explain? 

<center><img src=http://www.tractorforum.com/pics/farmall200.jpg></center>

Andy


----------



## Dana (Sep 30, 2003)

I believe those chains drove a side dresser (fertilizer spreader) for the cultivators. It puts a bit of fertilizer next to the plants that you are cultivating.


----------



## Bigdog (Sep 18, 2003)

Right you are!:ditto:


----------



## Dana (Sep 30, 2003)

My father-in-law has the same setup on a Super C.


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

That 200 looks a LOT like a newer C. Are they the same? When did IH start using the nmbers, instead of the letters?


----------



## Bigdog (Sep 18, 2003)

IH switched to number series around 1955.


----------



## parts man (Sep 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ingersoll444 _
> *That 200 looks a LOT like a newer C. Are they the same? When did IH start using the nmbers, instead of the letters? *


Ingersoll, the 200 is basically just a newer superC, 123 engine and fast hitch. They were made 55-56, then became the 230.


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

Thanks guys. 

I learn something new everyday.


----------

